# écran ADC avec PowerMac G5



## bubar (6 Juin 2005)

Le Saviez-vous?
Les nouveaux PowerMac sont équipés de 2 ports DVI et non plus de port ADC?
il faut donc pour les possesseurs d'écran apple ADC acheter un adaptateur à 99 Euros 
(le plus en passant) afin de pouvoir l'utiliser avec son nouveau mac?
La norme ADC permettait d'alimenter l'écran via le port
ce qui est différent avec le port DVI?
Sous prétexte de permettre un bureau étendu avec deux écrans, Apple a fait 
le choix de léser les afficionnados de la marque qui posséde
un écran estampiller de leur pomme de moins d'un an dans mon cas?
Inadmissible de le préciser nul part sur l'apple store au moment de l'achat, 
de recevoir son poste et de ne pas pouvoir le brancher immédiatement?
100 Euros que j'aurais préférer mettre dans de la mémoire par exemple?


----------



## Lived Eht (8 Juin 2005)

Peut-être pour pouvoir mieux vendre les nouveaux écrans Cinema Display (20,23,30) qui sont connecté en DVI, et pour pouvoir en connecter deux facilement (excepté le 30'').

Etant moi-même possesseur d'un G5 DVI/ADC, je me demandais si les nouveaux écrans peuvent être connectés en ADC?


----------



## bubar (9 Juin 2005)

En fait tu peut connecter un écran DVI sur un port ADC de ton G5 par le biais d'un adaptateur qui doit
couter 42 Euros environ (moitié moins que dans le sens inverse)?

Tu trouveras ce qu'il te faut sur :
http://www.drbott.fr/prod/DVIExtractorII.html

avec comme intitulé :
Dr. Bott
DVI Extractor II
41.14 Euro
Prix Public Conseillé TTC, hors frais de livraison


----------



## TK3 (21 Juin 2005)

c'est sur que c'est pas indiqué en énormes caractères mais généralement les "anciens" qui savent ce qu'est l'ADC savent que les nouvelles machines sont en DVI donc se méfient un minimum.

remarque que c'est mon cas également , ce qui m'améne à faire plein de calcul pour mon achat de powermacG5 

concernant la différence de prix c'est facile à expliquer :

adaptateur ADC->DVI : c'est juste du cablage puisque l'ADC inclut le DVI ( 40¤ c'est cher pour ca en passant )
adapteur DVI->ADC : c'est plus la même semoule puisqu'il faut cabler du USB en plus et surtout rajouter le transfo pour alimenter l'écran ( jusqu'à 23" ) et là le prix se justifie un peu plus quand même.


perso je pense que je vais changer la carte pour une 9800pro 256Mo qui est ADC+DVI et coute le double de l'adaptateur mais me permet de garder mon ecran ADC et d'en rajouter un gros DVI plus tard sans tout changer


----------



## Langellier (4 Décembre 2013)

TK3 a dit:


> adapteur DVI->ADC : c'est plus la même semoule puisqu'il faut cabler du USB en plus et surtout rajouter le transfo pour alimenter l'écran ( jusqu'à 23" ) et là le prix se justifie un peu plus quand même.


Je possède une écran apple avec port ADC et je voulais pouvoir l'utiliser avec des unités centrales G4 ayant le port DVI.
J'ai donc acheté un adaptateur DVI - ADC (pour environ 100 euros). Mais voilà après réception du colis je constate que ça ne fonctionne pas. Le vendeur m'explique que peut-être l'adaptateur ne fonctionne qu'avec les écrans plats.
Avant de lui renvoyer, je voudrais en être sûr.
Si c'est la cas, c'est dommage que sur internet je n'aie pas trouvé cette information.
Merci de me confirmer (ou infirmer) que l'adaptateur apple ne fonctionne pas avec les écrans cathodiques.


----------



## Luc G (4 Décembre 2013)

Langellier a dit:


> Je possède une écran apple avec port ADC et je voulais pouvoir l'utiliser avec des unités centrales G4 ayant le port DVI.
> J'ai donc acheté un adaptateur DVI - ADC (pour environ 100 euros). Mais voilà après réception du colis je constate que ça ne fonctionne pas. Le vendeur m'explique que peut-être l'adaptateur ne fonctionne qu'avec les écrans plats.
> Avant de lui renvoyer, je voudrais en être sûr.
> Si c'est la cas, c'est dommage que sur internet je n'aie pas trouvé cette information.
> Merci de me confirmer (ou infirmer) que l'adaptateur apple ne fonctionne pas avec les écrans cathodiques.


J'ai également un écran ADC et j'ai renoncé pour l'instant à l'utilise vu le prix des adaptateurs (j'en étais même resté à nettement plus de 100).
Par contre, je suis assez surpris que le fonctionnement dépende du fait que l'écran soit un écran cathodique ou un écran plat. Je ne vois pas bien ce que ça peut changer

N'y aurait-il pas un autre problème (peut-être plus facilement soluble) 
- du genre résolution ou de ce type ? mais là non plus je ne vois pas bien
- plutôt du genre alim mais je suppose que tu alimentes ton écran par ailleurs
Il faudrait que je replonge dans les docs de mon écran 
En tous cas l'info m'intéresse parce que s'il y avait des adaptateurs à 100  qui fonctionne, ça me tenterait. J'essaierai de me renseigner si je peux trouver les bons contacts.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2013)

Je ne peux te donner la moindre certitude, mais je trouve ça tout à fait plausible, cet adaptateur est fait pour fournir l'alimentation électrique de l'écran, mais avec un CRT, qui a besoin d'une puissance bien plus importante, ça doit le mettre à genoux, je pense.

Cela dit, seule la toute première génération de PowerMac G4 (les "DVI Graphic" et les "AGP Graphic") était dépourvue de port ADC, et pour les AGP Graphic, il doit être possible de leur greffer une carte vidéo un peu plus récente récupérée sur une épave et dotée du fameux port ADC , non ? 

Si tu passe par le nord de la Seine et Marne, fais moi signe, et prends ton adaptateur avec toi, on le testera sur mon ACD 2003 (qui est branché sur mon MBP via le même adaptateur).




Luc G a dit:


> En tous cas l'info m'intéresse parce que s'il y avait des adaptateurs à 100 &#8364; qui fonctionne, ça me tenterait.



Vu que ces adaptateurs ne se trouvent que sur le marché de l'occasion, je pense que ceux à 100 &#8364; sont du même modèle que ceux à 150 &#8364;, à ma connaissance, en dehors de celui vendu par Apple, il n'en a pas existé d'autre.


----------



## Langellier (4 Décembre 2013)

Luc G a dit:


> J'ai également un écran ADC et j'ai renoncé pour l'instant à l'utilise vu le prix des adaptateurs (j'en étais même resté à nettement plus de 100&#8364.
> Par contre, je suis assez surpris que le fonctionnement dépende du fait que l'écran soit un écran cathodique ou un écran plat. Je ne vois pas bien ce que ça peut changer&#8230;
> 
> N'y aurait-il pas un autre problème (peut-être plus facilement soluble)
> ...


Je l'ai payé 116 euros sur ebay.
Le non-fonctionnement ne viendrait-il pas du fait que l'adaptateur est prévu pour un écran numérique plutôt qu'analogique ?
Si l'adaptateur t'intéresse je peux te le revendre pour exactement le même prix, sinon, en accord avec le vendeur je le renvoie pour annuler la vente.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2013)

Langellier a dit:


> Le non-fonctionnement ne viendrait-il pas du fait que l'adaptateur est prévu pour un écran numérique plutôt qu'analogique ?



Le port ADC est en fait un port DVI auquel Apple a ajouté l'alimentation électrique et l'USB, donc, même dans un écran CRT, s'il est équipé en ADC, la conversion Numérique-analogique ne peut se faire que dans l'écran, mais à l'entrée d'icelui, il reçoit forcément un signal numérique, c'est pourquoi je pense plutôt que le problème est lié à l'alimentation électrique !

Cela dit, même comme ça, j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre. Je viens de regarder le mien, sous 230 volts, en supposant un rendement de 70%, il devrait pouvoir fournir jusqu'à 240 V/A, or, une carte vidéo ADC ne fournit que 90W maxi, donc il y a un blème quelque part.


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le port ADC est en fait un port DVI auquel Apple a ajouté l'alimentation électrique et l'USB, donc, même dans un écran CRT, s'il est équipé en ADC, la conversion Numérique-analogique ne peut se faire que dans l'écran, mais à l'entrée d'icelui, il reçoit forcément un signal numérique, c'est pourquoi je pense plutôt que le problème est lié à l'alimentation électrique !
> 
> Cela dit, même comme ça, j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre. Je viens de regarder le mien, sous 230 volts, en supposant un rendement de 70%, il devrait pouvoir fournir jusqu'à 240 V/A, or, une carte vidéo ADC ne fournit que 90W maxi, donc il y a un blème quelque part.



Tu penses que l'alim passait par la carte vidéo ? Je n'ai jamais regardé (tant que ça marchait, tout allait bien ). je pensais que pour l'alim, c'était un simple renvoi de l'alim de l'ordinateur qui transitait par le câble ADC mais pas par la carte vidéo proprement dite. C'est vrai que si la sortie électrique est limitée, ça pourrait expliquer que l'écran plat, consommant moins, passe et pas le CRT.

Merci, Langellier, pour la proposition mais l'idée d'utiliser mon écran reste très floue car pour le bancher sur un imac récent en deuxième écran, ça sera encore plus compliqué 
En fait il vaudrait mieux que je cherche une carte mère pour mon G5 qui alimentait l'écran J'étais tombé sur la mauvaise série : un changement sous garantie et quelques années plus tard ça a lâché (je n'ai pas essayé de regarder si c'était vraiment la carte mère ou l'alim seulement mais vu que j'avais déjà eu un problème et que l'imac me faisait de l'oeil)


----------



## Langellier (5 Décembre 2013)

Le modèle d'adaptateur est là :
Adaptateur Apple DVI ADC Pour Utiliser UN Écran ADC | eBay
L'écran est là :
Écran Apple Studio Display 17" CRT Informatique Meurthe-et-Moselle - leboncoin.fr
Le dysfonctionnement ne proviendrait-il pas d'un réglage "Moniteurs" dans "préférences système" ?  Ceci dit je ne peux intervenir puisque l'écran est noir (hihi).
Est-ce que Zapper la PRAM pourrait résoudre ?
Quand tout est branché convenablement et que j'allume l'unité centrale, je remarque que l'interrupteur de l'écran ADC s'allume un certain temps puis s'éteint.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2013)

Langellier a dit:


> Le modèle d'adaptateur est là :
> Adaptateur Apple DVI ADC Pour Utiliser UN Écran ADC | eBay



C'est bien la même que la mienne



Langellier a dit:


> L'écran est là :
> Écran Apple Studio Display 17" CRT Informatique Meurthe-et-Moselle - leboncoin.fr
> Le dysfonctionnement ne proviendrait-il pas d'un réglage "Moniteurs" dans "préférences système" ?  Ceci dit je ne peux intervenir puisque l'écran est noir (hihi).
> Est-ce que Zapper la PRAM pourrait résoudre ?
> Quand tout est branché convenablement et que j'allume l'unité centrale, je remarque que l'interrupteur de l'écran ADC s'allume un certain temps puis s'éteint.



Donc, vu ce dernier symptôme, je pense que c'est bien un problème de consommation électrique, il n'a sans doute pas été prévu que le modèle CRT puisse être connecté autrement qu'en ADC (et donc, ne puisse fonctionner avec une machine dépourvue de cette connectivité, contrairement aux modèles LCD).

La seule autre hypothèse que je voies serait que ça soit l'écran lui même qui ait un problème, faudrait pouvoir le tester sur un Mac disposant de l'ADC "natif" (tous les PowerMac G4 &#8230; Sauf les deux premiers modèles &#8230; À condition qu'on n'ait pas remplacé leur alimentation défectueuse par une alimentation de PC, comme c'est le cas du mien :rateau.


----------



## Langellier (5 Décembre 2013)

En fait j'ai testé avec succès l'écran avec son powerMac d'origine qui a un port ADC. Malheureusement je dois le rendre à son propriétaire qui ne veut pas de l'écran CRT ADC par manque de place. Donc je garde l'écran pas l'ordi. C'est pour cela que j'ai été tenté par un adaptateur que finalement je vais renvoyer au vendeur.

J'ai donc entre les mains deux PM G4, le mien avec port AGP DVI et l'autre avec port AGP ADC.
Ils sont légèrement différents le premier est marron et l'autre vert. Puis-je malgré tout faire la permutation ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2013)

Langellier a dit:


> Ils sont légèrement différents le premier est marron et l'autre vert.



Lapin compris, qu'est-ce qui est marron ou vert ? les PM G4, excepté les "couic si le verre" et les "aime dédé", ils sont tous "anthracite" ! 



Langellier a dit:


> Puis-je malgré tout faire la permutation ?



Je ne pense pas, à la réflexion, ça ne devrait pas marcher, car l'alim d'un G4 dépourvu d'ADC ne doit pas avoir le 25 volts 3,75 ampères qui permet d'alimenter l'écran via le dit port ADC (et accessoirement les ports Firewire).


----------



## Langellier (5 Décembre 2013)

Le port AGP sur la carte-mère est marron dans un cas et marron entouré de vert dans l'autre. J'avais donc pensé permuter les deux cartes (DVI et ADC).


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2013)

Langellier a dit:


> Le port AGP sur la carte-mère est marron dans un cas et marron entouré de vert dans l'autre. J'avais donc pensé permuter les deux cartes (DVI et ADC).



Comme je te le disais, pour que la carte AGP puisse alimenter l'écran, il faut qu'elle soit elle même alimentée en 25 volts, or, sur un g4 AGP, l'alimentation ne fournit pas cette tension à priori.

EDIT : je confirme, je viens de vérifier, le premier G4 a fournir l'alimentation pour l'écran est le PowerMac "Gigabit ethernet", donc si tu intervertis, ta carte video "ADC" ne pourra pas alimenter électriquement ton écran !


----------



## Langellier (6 Décembre 2013)

Merci Pascal 77. maintenant je comprends beaucoup mieux les choses.


----------

